# the latest hentai WII game trailer!!



## DarkRey (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/188375.html
*going to get a Wii* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




does anyone know if  there any wii remote adaptors for my brother dicky?  and wht do u think about the vibration level of the remote? is any gud?


----------



## pasc (Aug 8, 2008)

Just why is this not in the Testing Area ? WHY ?

You can't possibly be  serious.... right ? right ?


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 8, 2008)

lol i thought it was a hentai world war 2 game

still gonna suck unless they release sextoy addons for the wii-mote


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 8, 2008)

Basically similar concept as Doki Doki Majo Shinpan but with Wiimote?

Like, doing things to a resistance-less girl..


----------



## Gab (Aug 8, 2008)

This is not a hentai game.
It's being made by Idea Factory's "Lupinus" division which focuses on moe games. They're the same people who've brought you MOETAN DS.
With a whole division being made to focus on these types of games, expect to see more like these on both Wii and DS.
(Both Moetan DS & Osouji Sentai Clean Keeper are rated "C" by CERO)

http://www.ideaf.co.jp/
http://www.if-lupinus.com/
http://www.if-lupinus.com/clean/


----------

